# Colorado Models



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I was Reading about Colorado Models I think in GRRM 

I thought there was a Arizona Address but now I can't find where I read it. 

Can anyone Confirm this?

JJ


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

John

I believe this is the one you're speaking of, scroll all the way down the page.

Colorado Model Structures[/b]


----------



## Ron Senek (Jan 2, 2008)

Jphn page 86 GRM their adress is 13455 3740 Rd. Hotchkiss Co. 81419 Go to coloradomodel.com. for more info


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Good outfit to deal with. Bruce is great and helpful. I'm finishing up my car barn made with their building parts, will get a pix posted soon. Low prices also.


----------

